# Meerforelle Fleisch weich und gelblich, was kann das sein?



## Jari_St.Pauli (9. Oktober 2011)

Hab heute eine Mefo gefangen und mitgenommen.
(blank, lose Schuppen, 42cm)
Leider mochte ich sie nicht verwerten, weil das Fleisch an der Schwanzflosse sehr weich und gelblich verfärbt war.
Es sah irgendwie verfault aus. 
Das hab ich leider erst beim Ausnehmen entdeckt, weil das von aussen nicht zu sehen war.
Ist das eine bekannte Krankheit?
Habt Ihr das auch schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Heringsfresser (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle Fleisch weich und gelblich, was kann das sein?*

Hast du vielleicht ein Bild davon? Vielleicht kann dir dann geholfen werden, mich würds auch interessieren.

Gruß,
HF


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle Fleisch weich und gelblich, was kann das sein?*

gestörte Durchblutung nach Verletzung o.ä. -> Immunabwehr schlecht -> bakterielle Infektion => schlechte oder gar keine Abheilung der (nicht immer sichtbaren) Wunden

Bis auf diese Stellen kann man das restliche Fleisch dieses kleinen Fischleins, meiner Meinung nach, dennoch essen.

Vielleicht einfach dem nächsten kleinen Fisch die Gelegenheit geben, noch einige Zentimeter zuzulegen.  An so einem Wurm ist doch nix dran.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle Fleisch weich und gelblich, was kann das sein?*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> gestörte Durchblutung nach Verletzung o.ä. -> Immunabwehr schlecht -> bakterielle Infektion => schlechte oder gar keine Abheilung der (nicht immer sichtbaren) Wunden


 Das klingt plausibel. Es sah tatsächlich "entzündet" oder "aufgedunsen" aus.
Der Bereich war auf der einen Filethälfte ca 5x10cm groß.
Leider hab ich das arme Tier dann direkt entsorgt, also kein Foto.



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Bis auf diese Stellen kann man das restliche Fleisch dieses kleinen Fischleins, meiner Meinung nach, dennoch essen.


  |kopfkrat könnte sein,.... aber ich wollte das an mir und meiner Frau nicht ausprobieren.



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach dem nächsten kleinen Fisch die Gelegenheit geben, noch einige Zentimeter zuzulegen.  An so einem Wurm ist doch nix dran.



Ich verstehe den kleinen Seitenhieb, muss aber dazu sagen, dass von einem Fisch dieser Größe meine Süsse und ich wunderbar satt werden. (Natürlich mit Gemüse und Kartoffeln kombiniert.)
Ich fange auch leider noch nicht soo oft Mefos, aber ich arbeite dran! Bald kann ich dann auch mein "persönliches Mindestmaß" anheben, versprochen!  #6


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle Fleisch weich und gelblich, was kann das sein?*



Heringsfresser schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht ein Bild davon? Vielleicht kann dir dann geholfen werden, mich würds auch interessieren.
> 
> Gruß,
> HF



Leider nicht. Ich hoffe auch, dass ich so was nicht noch mal sehen muss. Aber wenn doch, dann halte ich mit der Kamera drauf. #6


----------



## Grönländer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Meerforelle Fleisch weich und gelblich, was kann das sein?*

Moinsen,

wenn man von aussen gar nichts gesehen hat, habe ich eig auch nicht so wirklich ne Idee, weiches, gelbliches Fleisch hatte ich mal bei nem Dorsch, dem ich versehentl. in die Gallenblase geschnitten habe und der noch einige Zeit in diesem güldenen Saft lag...da zersetzt sich das Fleisch auch irgendwie ganz unappetitlich  ansonsten viell. irgend n Pilz? VG, Grilsman


----------

